# Sony LCD TV - black splotches from water



## Hoosier_Daddy (Jul 1, 2011)

My darling 4 year old daughter decided that our Sony LCD HDTV needed a bath, so she showered it with her squirt gun. When I turned it on the next day, I noticed there were black splotches on the screen. They appear to be the result of accumulated water under the screen. I can press on them and they move around. Any ideas on how to fix this, or is my TV hosed?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Sounds like it's between the LCD panel and the light diffusing panel. This can be taken apart but it's a complicated process.


----------

